# Introducing Myself



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Hi! I just purchased two baby goats yesterday, a wether and a doeling. They are both Alpine/La Mancha/Nigerian crosses. They were bottle-babies from a dairy nearby.

It's my first time owning goats, although my family did have goats when I was young. I'm so excited, I can hardly stand myself. We aren't bringing them home until Saturday, but I'm having a great time making preparations for them while I wait.

I'm excited to find this forum, because I am sure I will have questions as I get down to the business of taking care of them. I look forward to getting to know all of you.

I'll add pictures of the babies, just so you know what I'm dealing with.

This is my wether:









This is my doeling (she wasn't very cooperative for pictures, but her face is very similar to the wether):









And this is the shed my father-in-law just built for me today:









Thanks for looking, and I will be back with questions! 

Andrea


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

lovely.. the house looks cosy. What bedding will you put in it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WELCOME!!! :wave: 

Adorable babies! You'll have alot of fun with them :hug:


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome!

Liz--I will probably put down one of those rubber mats with holes in them for drainage and then straw for bedding. The shed is movable so I can drag it around to other parts of the yard since we will be moving the goats around as they eat down the brush.


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Oops, I meant to address the answer to meluvgoats. Sorry about that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome! Glad your here! You have very cute goats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What sweet looking goats! Welcome from Washington state..have fun with your new adventure!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello and Welcome :wave: 
Cute goats I love the blue eye on the boy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome... :wave: glad you are here....cute goaties by the way.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

